# 1/32 Emergency vehicle decals



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Does anyone know where I can get decals for emergency vehicles, especially fire engines, in 1/32 scale? I have the Revell/Monogram reissue Mack Pumper, but it has peel and sticks, and they aren't even decent generics. The Lindberg LaFrance has generics, but they aren't very good either. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Have you tried the model fire house web site???


----------



## Barrymartin (May 17, 2013)

Rattrap said:


> Does anyone know where I can get decals for emergency vehicles, especially fire engines, in 1/32 scale? I have the Revell/Monogram reissue Mack Pumper, but it has peel and sticks, and they aren't even decent generics. The Lindberg LaFrance has generics, but they aren't very good either. Any help would be appreciated.


Visit ebay.com, ebay have a number of 1/32 Emergency vehicle decals......


----------

